# Launching Skype...



## Slesarev (May 1, 2009)

I've installed new port of Skype, but when I launch it, I see:


```
skype
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

What does it mean and what else should I install to get this library?


----------



## Oko (May 1, 2009)

Slesarev said:
			
		

> I've installed new port of Skype, but when I launch it, I see:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You are missing libsound.so.2 library. My guess is that the new Skype version is dynamically link so that either Linux comp doesn't contain all libraries or you have to soft link one of the FreeBSD sound libraries to the library you are missing.
Try getting the particular library from Fedora machine and if that doesn't work then you have to link to one of FreeBSD sound libraries.


----------

